
Groupon Counts on Writers and Editors to Build Its Audience - jayzee
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/29/business/29groupon.html?_r=1&hp
======
quartz
Surprised to see no mention of Woot in the article. They've been using
editorialized humor to sell a single heavily discounted product each day since
2006.

------
replicatorblog
TechCrunch attributed Groupon's early success to their clever social
engineering. This NYT Writer focuses on the clever copy, but I tend to agree
with Sarah Tavel who says its all about the savings:
[http://www.adventurista.com/2011/04/stop-calling-groupon-
soc...](http://www.adventurista.com/2011/04/stop-calling-groupon-social-
commerce.html)

It would be interesting to test. Write some dry copy, make the "tipping point"
1 coupon and see if it sells less than the funny/social counterpart.

You really don't need to go that far. Living Social is rapidly catching up to
Groupon with fairly bland copy.

------
stevenj
Single page:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/29/business/29groupon.html?_r...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/29/business/29groupon.html?_r=2&hp=&pagewanted=all)

------
Hisoka
Writers think it's the writing that makes a startup successful.

Engineers think it's the good, well-organized, efficient code.

Salespeople think it's their clever, shrewd selling strategy.

Management think it's their leadership.

